# What about tonight?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I know going is always better than not going, but if you had to choose only 1 night this week, tonight seems to be the night. Agree?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Im thinking of going myself :thumbup:


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gonna try wading for an hour or two here behind the house.....might get lucky again


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

iam going tonight


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like the wind might be light enough


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Heading out in a few. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck 
Get em!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Managed 9 crabs. No flatties. Can't say I'm disappointed.


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

Struck out really high tide plus dirty water = no flounder for me


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Walked national Seashore and saw plenty of baby flatties and one track left from a really good one. saw plenty of crabs and enjoyed the water


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Walked national Seashore and saw plenty of baby flatties and one track left from a really good one. saw plenty of crabs and enjoyed the water


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Spooney it was a hard night. Started at 10:00, water was stained and the wind kicked up around midnight. Managed 6, and had a couple around 19 to 20 inches. called it quits around 12.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

saltbomb said:


> Struck out really high tide plus dirty water = no flounder for me


 Same thing


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Extremely high tide and dirty water done us in too. Only managed one but he was a pretty good one. We pulled out about 10:30 after running and looking over 20 miles east to west. Dirtiest water I've seen all year.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Went gigging last night as well, and had the same problem. Was at the same place I went to Monday night(water was pretty clear), and sure enough you could not see 4 ft. down. Can someone explain what has an influence on the water clarity, besides rain? Kind of new to the whole gigging thing, but am still learning.

John B.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jb with the wind the past few days I'm pretty sure that's what has it messed up.


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a little unsure about the effects of the cold front. I intend to wade for flounder on Saturday night (because that's when I can go.) Looks like 5 to 10 kt. N/NW winds. Thinking of wading the sound (Rio Vista) or the north side of the island toward Ft. Pickens. Any advice in terms of which place? Don't have much control over the when.


----------

